# Sam Roberts: Ranking every WrestleMania - 1-37



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

So you're Sam Robert huh?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I do agree that WM 27 was the worst, but I don't think WM 36 should be that low. The show was enjoyable even without fans IMO.


----------



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> I do agree that WM 27 was the worst, but I don't think WM 36 should be that low. The show was enjoyable even without fans IMO.


I know what you mean, I think they did an admirable job with it. That said, it's a pretty difficult watch with matches in silence pretty weird


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Personally think WM 17 should be at #1.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I still don’t understand the hate that 4 gets


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

17 is the best. I agree with 27 being the worst.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

id have 14 and 20 higher but overall pretty good/fair list


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

How tf is 31 #3


----------



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

adamclark52 said:


> I still don’t understand the hate that 4 gets


Agree. Hogan trying to steal the limelight is a downer but I like the tournament and show.


----------



## JohnMena (Jun 18, 2021)

I think wrestlemania 11 is better than 15. I'd put either wrestlemania 8 or 10 at number 1.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Anything after 28 doesn't deserve to be top 20 i'm sorry. 30 All time best? Jesus Christ that's bad.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, he actually included Wrestlemania 20! 



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Anything after 28 doesn't deserve to be top 20 i'm sorry. 30 All time best? Jesus Christ that's bad.


Wrestlemania 30 was a freaking awesome ppv though. It deserves to be ranked very high.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Wrestlemanias 17,19 and 24 were all great and rightly all in his top 5.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

16,28, 20 and 22 too low. I cant complain about the Top 5. All 5 of them are easily in the Top 10. good picks.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Good list but WM 35 at 11 is too high for a decent Mania. And 28 is too low. It had two big matches and both more than delivered on expectations.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Inside Cradle said:


> This is from the latest Notsam Wrestling podcast and at 1 hour 45 minutes he does a great job running down and reviewing each show. It's well worth a listen for all his reasons, especially if you enjoy Roberts' content.
> 
> His list below. I think he does a great job to be try and stay unbiased. What do we think?
> 
> ...


It's hard for me to tell apart some of the manias after 31 - but I think it was 33 and 34 in particular that were horrible, 32 too. I think 11 was very weak overall too. I'd have most of those near very bottom. Seems to mostly be in-synch with him here. 

Wm27 - I enjoyed more than most. I loved The Rock's involvement. I'm not saying it's top 10 or anything, maybe even not upper half, but it's definitely not dead last to me. I'm fine with WrestleMania 2 being near bottom. Some other comments:


WM4 I thought was great. Childhood nostalgia, but I really enjoyed the tournament. Should be higher.
WM15 seems too low. Rock vs Austin is great, even though it might be their worst mania outing, still fun.
WM28 waay too low. Rock/Cena was great, Taker/HHH was great, even CM Punk/Jericho was fun. Honestly - this is one of the better ones for me. First one that seemed completely mis-ranked, I'd have this either top 10, or close. Nowhere near as low as 25th place.
Everything in the middle seems fine....some higher/some lower maybe, but nothing jumps out a lot.
I think his top 7 is arguably also my top 7 - not the same order, but right set of manias. Maybe except for WM31, but I do remember liking it a ton, so if it's not top 7 it's close'ish.

- I might do WM30 as #1. I loved the Rock/Hogan/Austin opening, and I loved everything about Bryan. Then the Streak ending, and it had other big moments too. X7 also a great shoutout for #1, as is WM19, arguably my own favorite. 

Fun list, and fun going through it.


----------



## SuperstarSlyme (Oct 25, 2021)

Top 5 Manias:
30
17
3
14
24/19


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm really glad he put Mania VII at number ten. Seven is great and rarely gets any credit.

I was expecting to tear this list apart after reading it but it's a valiant effort.


----------

